# Small Ninja Plinker



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Inspired by this post (a while back) by tubeman: http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

I decided to check out just how accurate is a small thing like this with a handle like that, and shooting with single tubes? So I made a couple and found out that the T-Man is correct.

Then I started to wonder how to duplicate the feel and accuracy in a boardcut...
Here is a pic of my best T-Man type natural along with the boardcut that approaches its qualities, mainly smallness, comfort, and accuracy.









I actually banded it up with doubled tubes just because I had them on hand, but I'm sure this will shoot the singles just fine. After I put the tubes on, I went downstairs and shot at a can from 10 yards and was very satisfied. If you like the small target plinkers like tubeman makes, you'll like this, too.


















The unique thing about this design is that it is just as comfortable in hammer-grip as it is in finger-support style.

















Hope you like it, and somebody will try making one -- it's easy.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great looking shooter dh!


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the black one. Very nice


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you got good results with these little guys DH. Regarding the natural, I find that with this shape my wrist angle is perfectly relaxed and comfortable, making for accuracy and the left fork tip makes a good sight, held in my left hand. I am so happy with my natural shooter shape that I am making it in bright steel. Pix attached of it waiting to be welded by a friend. The only thing I have that shoots as good is dgui's PFS, but that's a different concept.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Inspired by this post (a while back) by tubeman: http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
> 
> I decided to check out just how accurate is a small thing like this with a handle like that, and shooting with single tubes? So I made a couple and found out that the T-Man is correct.
> 
> ...


gorgeous dayhiker


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Stop!
Hammer Time!








I like it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH, I like your


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

hey do you have any problems with the bands moving with that setup since i am really interested in it because it seems like its easy to change bands with,
thanks
-Pea


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No problem at all.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

like them


----------

